# Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??



## Hansaon (28. Juni 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*

Moin, Moin

Ich will mir im September wenn die Preise ein wenig fallen einen neuen Pc zusammen Bauen.
Mainbord: Asus ROG RAMPAGE V EXTREME
CPU: Intel I7 5820K
Tower: Corsair CC-9011063-WW 780T 
SSD1: Samsung MZ - 850 EVO 250GB
SSD2: SanDisk Plus 480GB
Netzteil: Enermax EMP750AWT Platimax 750 Watt
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill F4-2666MHz - 32HGB 
GPU: GeForce GTX 1080
habe ich mir so vorgestellt.
Anmerkungen bzw. Verbesserungen oder Änderungen sind gerne gesehen
Ich will das mein Rechner bei Voller last nicht so laut ist, da meine Frau meistens neben mir auf der Couch Sitzt und Fern sieht.
Klar könnte ich sagen geh ins Schlafzimmer aber das macht sie nicht^^
Und deswegen habe ich an einer Wakü nachgedacht.
Sind die Waküs leiser?? als normale Lüfter?? 
Ich frage das, da ich ja einen größeren Radiator brauche für den Rechner oder?? Wenn wir schon dabei sind welche brauche  ich eigentlich??
Ich baue das erste mal eine Wakü zusammen also für Tipps währe ich sehr froh.

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*

Der Vorteil der Wakü ist es dass die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse geschafft wird und nicht im Gehäuse nur rumgequirlt wird.

Aber "viel" leiser bedeutet auch "viel" Geld. Denn die Geräuschkulisse bekommt man am besten mit viel Radiator-Fläche runter.
Viel Radi-Fläche bedeutet viele langsam laufende Lüfter, die schwerer zu hören sind.

Die Frage ist also... bist Du bereit mehrere 100 Euro zu investieren. Ansonsten brauchst Du damit eigentlich nicht anfangen.

Ich halte übrigens Wasserkühlung "extern" für am geschicktesten. Dann kannst Du nämlich die Wakü SO WEIT WIE MÖGLICH von Deiner Freundin weg platzieren. Die muss nämlich gar nicht am Rechner festklemmen. Und je weiter sie von Deiner Freundin weg ist, desto weniger hört sie sie.

Mora3 als Radi, 4 große Lüfter drauf die mit 300RMP laufen. 
Und den Rest kannst Du Dir ausrechnen. Pumpe nach Wahl, AGB nach Wahl, Kühler für CPU und Graka nach Wahl und das ganze mit ein paar Schläuchen nach Wahl verbinden.
Jedes Teil der Wakü braucht dazu noch zwei Verbinder für die Schläuche. Und schön wäre es wenn man die Lüfter noch steuern könnte.. muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Ryle (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*

Richtig konzipiert kann auch ein luftgekühltes System vergleichbar leise, dabei aber um einiges günstiger sein. Lüfter hast du schließlich auch bei der Wakü, nur kühlt diese eben effektiver und die Lüfter können bei ausreichend Fläche langsamer drehen. Sie verursachen dabei aber auch etwas mehr Lärm, da die durch einen größeren Widerstand arbeiten als es bei einem Luftkühler der Fall wäre.
Ist alles sehr subjektiv. Du kannst bei zwei Arten von Kühlung und Drehzahl den selben Lärmpegel erreichen, trotzdem klingt eines davon angenehmer. Mit einem externen Radiator wie dem Mora kannst du natürlich schon verdammt leise kühlen, da hier der Wärmeaustausch abseits vom Gehäuse stattfindet und genug Fläche zur Verfügung steht. Dafür ist es aber eben wieder etwas umständlicher zu handhaben und alles in allem recht teuer.


----------



## Hansaon (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das ich so einen großen Radiator brauche war mir nicht bewusst.Ich dachte eher an so einen Coolgate CG360 schwarz Radiator 3x 120mm z.b.
Mit so einem komme ich nicht aus??
ich wollte auch mal auf ne Lanparty und das wird dann ja nichts mit so ein Riesen Radi
Die grafikkarte verbraucht  ca. 300Watt.
cpu habe ich keine ahnung.

also ich dachte so mit allem 300€ 

oder doch eher Luft??
was soll ich da denn nehmen?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*

Grobe Faustformel. Pro 100  Watt ein 120*120 Radiator. Und die GTX 1080 verbraucht keine 300 Watt
und 300 € wird bei ner Wasserkühlung nix.

Bei deinem System wenn du einiger maßen leise kühlen willst würde ich mindestens einen 480er mit 4 120ern oder noch besser radis mit 140mm Lüftern (z.B. 420 mit z.B. 3 140mm) verwenden (sind leiser da Sie langsamer drehen können und immer noch nen ordentlichen Luftzug hinbekommen) 

Das bekommste an Radiatoren ins Gehäuse: 

Radiator-Mountings:
1x 360/280/240 mm (Vorderseite)
1x 140/120 mm (Rückseite)
1x 360/280/240 mm (Deckel)
1x 240 mm (Boden)

Würde mindestens wenns intern machen willst eine 360er und einen 280er nehmen

Hier 2 hilsreiche links zum Thema WAKÜ:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html


MfG


----------



## target2804 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*



Hansaon schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Ich will mir im September wenn die Preise ein wenig fallen einen neuen Pc zusammen Bauen.
> Mainbord: Asus ROG RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> ...



Ich würde deine komponenten nochmal überdenken.
das netzteil ist oversized,  haswell-e ist veraltet und falls du damit eher zocken willst (wovon ich der gtx1080 wegen ausgehe),  ist die cpu auch die falsche^^


----------



## Hansaon (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*

2 Radiatoren geht klar.
1 pumpe und 1 behälter reichen oder??
danke  sebbi

welche komponente würdest du ändern??

ich will auf jedenfall die nächsten jahre ruhe haben und nichts umbauen müssen.
danke  target


----------



## Sebbi12392 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*

Da du offenbar keine HDDs verwendest (was bei nem leisen System von vorteil wäre würde ich alle Festplattenkäfige ausbauen und vorne und oben je einen 360er einbauen. Ich weis aber nicht ob das Platztechnisch geht und die sich da nicht in die Quere kommen.

Das sollte dann reichen. Die SSDs kann man wenn ichs richtig gelesen hab seitlich einschieben und bräuchte dann die Laufwerkschächte nicht was praktisch wäre und hätte dann genug Platz für die WAKÜ.

Zu der SanDisk SSD kann ich nix genaues sagen aber meine mal gehört zu haben das die net so gut sind. (Kennen sich andere eventuell besser aus) Ich selber verwend nur Crucial und Samsung

Und was hast du damit vor? Der 5820K ist zum Zocken oversized. Würde da eher auf Skylake setzen sprich 6700k und Z170 Mainboard mit DDR 4 Ram.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*



Hansaon schrieb:


> Die grafikkarte verbraucht  ca. 300Watt.



Eher der ganze Rechner. Und ich hab ne dicke Stromfressende CPU

http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch_1080_wf3s4v.jpg


----------



## target2804 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für mich Sinnvoll??*



Hansaon schrieb:


> 2 Radiatoren geht klar.
> 1 pumpe und 1 behälter reichen oder??
> danke  sebbi
> 
> ...



Ich würde ein 500W beQuiet 10 kaufen.
Wenn du nur zocken willst, aber unbedingt i7 möchtest, würde ich den 6700K nehmen, ansonsten sogar nur einen i5, denn der reicht zum Zocken vollkommen aus. Da wir dann auf Sockel 1151 wären, würde ich dir ein z170 Chipsatz ans herz legen. Das Board könnte dann ein AsRock z170 extreme4 sein. Dann würde ich statt 32 nur 16Gb Ram nehmen. 3200Mhz sind da sinnvoll. Die Rams von Corsair kosten glatt 80€.


----------

